

Show HN: Adopt a cloud - deutronium
http://www.adopt-a-cloud.com/

======
deutronium
I created this little site based on an idea I found on Half bakery
(<http://www.halfbakery.com/idea/Adoptacloud_2eorg>).

It uses the Play framework and a mathematica script to detect the clouds.

